# Minimal install and world upgrade



## Mage (Mar 11, 2012)

I recently switched to FreeBSD and I really like it. Now linux seems to be a mess for me. If you have some time please help me to have even cleaner systems. I prefer minimal and clean installs. This is why I install from command line and extract only these:

base.txz, lib32.txz, kernel.txz, doc.txz.

Do I need the doc.txz and the lib32.txz (on amd64)? Is the doc.txz the manual (content for man)? And when one installs a new world and kernel, are the content of these (doc and lib32) installed too? Would all the obsolete files be removed after running *make installworld* and *delete-old* and *delete-old libs*?

I understand that these questions don't really affect anything important and these files and obsolete system files require a little disk space. I just would like to know. I am Virgo.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

Mage said:
			
		

> Do I need the doc.txz and the lib32.txz (on amd64)?


Not really.



> Is the doc.txz the manual (content for man)?


Yes.



> And when one installs a new world and kernel, are the content of these (doc and lib32) installed too?


Yes.



> Would all the obsolete files be removed after running *make installworld* and *delete-old* and *delete-old libs*?


Yes.


----------



## Mage (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

